# Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß



## Alex242 (15. Mai 2017)

*Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern das erste Mal meinen neuen Rechner in Betrieb genommen, soweit so gut. Er läuft 
Amd Ryzen 1700 @ 3,5 Ghz
Asus Crosshair Hero 
Bequiet silent loop  280 , Radiator im Gehäuse vorne eingabaut mit 2 silentwings 3 140 mm, einsaugend
Bequiet Pure Base 600 , 2 Silentwings 3 140 mm, ausblasend oben eingebaut, 1 Silentwings 3 120 mm, ausblasend hinten eingebaut.

Ich bin noch ein bischen am Spielen bzgl. diversen Einstellungen, was ich jedoch festgestellt habe, bei Prozessorlast => Folding@Home, zeigt mir die Temperaturüberwachung max 45°C an, was ja ein top Wert wäre, ABER wenn ich in die Nähe des Pumpengehäuses komme, spüre ich eine starke Strahlungswärme. Das Gehäuse lässt sich nicht anfassen, sodaß ich hier mindestens 60-70 °C vermute, gemessen habe ich noch nicht. Der Radiator ist auch warm, hier könnten die 45°C stimmen.

Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tipp was hier falsch sein könnte, die Temperaturanzeige von Asus ?
Ich habe keine Erklärung dafür warum die Pumpe, bzw. das Pumpengehäuse so heiß wird ?

Der Bequiet Support war auch nicht sehr hilfreich….. die Kommunikation leider nicht das was ich von dem Hersteller erwarte…

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Die Frage ist, was ist das genau für eine Temperatur? Die Kerntemp oder etwas anderes?
Zieh vielleicht noch ein zweites Programm hinzu, um einfach mal zu schauen, was das sagt. CoreTemp oder MSi Afterburner wären hier eine Option.

Normal ist der Support von bequiet eigentlich super, hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme. Schade, dass du negative Erfahrungen machen musstest. :/


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

War da nicht mal was mit einem "Temperatur Offset" bei den Ryzen Prozessoren?

Ich hab mich damit noch nicht genau auseinandergesetzt, weil ich aktuell noch keine konkreten Umrüstpläne habe.
Aber am Rande hat das für mich so geklungen, als würden die Temperaturen bei Ryzen von vielen Mainboards um ca. 20° falsch ausgelesen werden (aber keine Ahnung in welche Richtung).

In jedem Fall solltest du zur Kontrolle mal ein zusätzliches Programm wie HWinfo (oder die von Schnuetz1 genannten) verwenden, um die Temperatur gegenzuchecken.


----------



## Alex242 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Ok, Danke ein anderes Programm werde ich mal versuchen.

Bzgl. dem Offset, es werden 20° zuviel angezeigt, aber nur beim 1700X und 1800X nicht beim 1700.
Bzgl. des Temperaturmesspunktes: Ich denke wenn es die Kerntemperatur wäre , müsste die Gehäuseoberfläche kühler sein, da im Kern die höchste Temperatur vorhanden sein wird. Laut dem Asus Tool ist hier die CPU Temperatur angezeigt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Chimera (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Laut div. Posts im Web heisst es, dass bisher nur Ryzen Master korrekte Werte ausliest, während all die anderen Tools da z.T. noch eher Balabala-Werte anzeigen. Würd also eher mal damit gucken, was wie wound wann. Wobei halt immer noch die Frage ist, ob bei Ryzen überhaupt wieder realistische Werte ausgelesen werden, denn seit Phenom II CPUs gehörte es eher zur Seltenheit, dass einem Tools realistische Werte anzeigten, meist hatte man tolle Fantasiewerte (wie mein FX-6300: -200°C, mit Luft gekühlt!).


----------



## Alex242 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Prima, schon mal gute Tipps. Ich werde Heute Abend das Tool ausprobieren und mit den anderen Werten vergleichen.
Es wäre natürlich fatal, wenn man sich den Prozessor oder die Pumper der AIO Külung aufgrund dann falscher Lüftersteuerung ruiniert.

Das System zeigt geschmeidige 45°C, dabei kocht der Prozessor und die Lüfter laufen bei 200 Rpm...... nicht toll.


----------



## Chukku (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Was ist denn das eigentlich für ein "System" bzw. "Temperaturüberwachung" von der du da sprichst?

Sicher, dass das überhaupt die CPU Temperatur sein soll und nicht die Gehäusetemperatur oder die Wassertemperatur?

BTW:
schau dir mal den ersten Screenshot im Startpost dieses Threads an:
CPU heiß, Lüfterlamellen kalt
Da zeigt die ASUS ROG Software auch 40° für die CPU an, CoreTemp aber über 90°
Ist also gut möglich, dass die ASUS Software einfach Mist erzählt.


----------



## Chimera (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Übrigens, k.A. wie du die Pumpe angeschlossen hast, auf alle Fälle darfst du sie nicht mit weniger als 12V betreiben, da sie sonst kaputtgehen kann. Sprich wenn am Mobo anschgeschlossen, dann unbedingt nachgucken, dass sie an dem Header immer mit 100% läuft und nicht gedrosselt wird. Alternativ (wie ich und andere) halt direkt am Netzteil betreiben. Da man die Silent Loop ja nicht drosseln darf, macht es auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn, wenn man die Pumpe am Board anschliesst. Die Lüfis wiederum ist was anderes, die kann man sauber am CPU_FAN anschliessen und anhand der Temperatur regeln.
Das mit dem -20°C Offset soll aber auch nur die X-Modelle betreffen, angeblich: Gaming: AMD Ryzen™ Community Update | Community. Aber eben, AMD CPUs und Temperaturauslesungen, die stehen schon seit Jaaaaahren mega auf Kriegsfuss, drum würd ich mir wirklich erst dann echt Sorgen machen, wen ndie CPU zu drosseln beginnt  Dann bist du nämlich garantiert zu hoch. Kann gut sein, dass AMD da noch in den kommenden Monaten Besserung bringt und dann auch die Tools etwas besser funzen.


----------



## Alex242 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

@ Chukku: Das sit die Asus AI Suite 3, zeigt unter Last 44°C an, das Ryzem Mastertool 39°C, Core Temp zeigt nichts , wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit Ryzem kompatibel. Afterburner zeigt auch nur die Auslastung, keine Temperaturen.
Der Screenshot zeigt fast das gleiche Bild, dass  ich bei mir sehe. Im Moment bin ich ein bischen ratlos.

@ Chimera. Die Pumpe ist am Mainboard angeschlossen AIO_pump 12W Full Speed per Default. Das funktioniert ja scheinbar, da die Pumpe heiß und der Radiator warm wird.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Und warum genau denkst du jetzt, dass die CPU heißer wird als die Programme dir sagen? Du weißt schon, dass pumpen Motoren beherbergen und durchaus heißer werden können als die CPU die sie kühlen, oder?
Vielleicht ist die Wärme die du spürst einfach nur vom Pumpenmotor.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*



Alex242 schrieb:


> Der Bequiet Support war auch nicht sehr hilfreich….. die Kommunikation leider nicht das was ich von dem Hersteller erwarte…



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass schlicht aneinander vorbei geredet wurde.
So wie du das beschreibst, würde ich den Silent Loop einfach umtauschen.


----------



## Alex242 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Hallo, ich werde heute Abend meine Vermutungen mit Temperaturmessdaten zu belegen, ich denke über konkrete Werte lässt sich besser diskutieren.

@ Cleriker:  Das ist möglich, heißer, wärmer usw. ist ja rein subjektiv, deshalb werde ich Messwerte ermitteln.  Dass der Pumpenmotor jedoch so heiß wird dass ich das Gehäuse nicht anfassen kann, halte ich jedoch für ausgeschlossen.
Es muss eine hohe Abwärme abgeführt werden um die Pumpe heiß und den Radiator sehr warm werden zu lassen , dass passt nicht zu den angezeigten 45°C.

@Threshold: Ich denke nicht, das Problem war klar, und wurde auch vom Berater verstanden. Auf meine Frage nach Empfehlungen bzw. Tipps oder mögliche Fehlerursachen welche durch einen falschen Einbau , Anschluss oder sonstiges verursacht sein könnte kam => nichts. Eine kritische Temp. konnte mir auch nicht genannt werden. Dann sagte ich , dass ich das Teil dann solange laufen lassen würde und im Falle eines Defektes dann einschicken werde. Das war Ihm dann auch egal. Dafür brauche ich keine technische Hotline. Ich habe mich bewusst für Bequiet entschieden, aber das Gespräch hat mich nicht überzeugt den richtigen Hersteller gewählt zu haben.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Tja, das ist halt Pech, dass du an einen geraten bist, der vielleicht gerade neu ist oder einen schlechten Tag hat.
Vielleicht mal im BeQuiet forum nachfragen.


----------



## Chimera (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/Kühlergehäuse sehr heiß*

Also supportmässig ist Listan für mich bisher mit einer der besten Hersteller gewesen, Problem per Mail beschrieben und -zack- innert 3-4 Tagen hatte ich das passende Ersatzteil in der Post. Ok, Telefonsupport nehme ich niemals im Leben in Anspruch, da man ja mittlerweile weiss, dass der Grossteil der Hersteller da auf stinknormale Callcenter setzt und falls(!) auch Listan für den Telsupport eins nutzt, wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn man schnodderig abgetan wird. Oftmals haben diese Mitarbeiter null Ahnung und lesen nur Zeugs vom Moni ab, was dann ja auch meist "soooo hilfreich" ist 
Drum ist für mich(!) die erste Art der Kontaktaufnahme immer per Mail, am besten mit Bilder im Anhang, um Unklarheiten zu 100% auszuschliessen. Denn selbst wenn man meint, dass man ein Problem zu 10000000% exakt beschrieben hat, muss dies leider eben nicht auch heissen, dass der am anderen Ende auch nur 1% davon begriffen hat  Auch deshalb find ich Mails besser, ausser bei Asus, denn da spielt es kaum ne Rolle (man wird bei beidem eher mies beraten).


----------



## Atlan2101 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bequiet Silent Loop 280 auf Ryzen 7 1700  Pumpen/KÃ¼hlergehÃ¤use sehr heiÃŸ*

Hallo Alex242,

ich habe wie du die Silent Loop 280 einen Ryzen 1700X auf einen Asus Hero VI verbaut. Bei mir bleibt der Radiator und die Pumpe auf Raumtemperatur trotz Temps bei Prime 95 von über 63° bei 3,8GHz und 1.325V.  

Laut einigen Foren ist das einzige Tool das richtige Temperaturen (ohne offset) ausliest HWiNFO64 in den neuen Beta Versionen. Die relevante Temp ohne offset sollte die sein, die bei CPU (Tdie) steht alle non X CPU's finden die richtige Temp unter ( Tctl).

Der Silent Loop liegen im Moment teilweise AM4 Anbaukitts bei, die zu wenig Druck auf die CPU ausüben und so zu einer Überhitzung führen können. Abhilfe schaffen hier zusätzliche 3 Unterlegscheiben pro Schraube oder ein Kit von 4 dicken Plastikscheiben das man über den Support kostenlos zugeschickt bekommt.


Siehe dieses Video:

WORKAROUND - AM4 Ryzen be quiet Silent Loop Installation - Deutsch - YouTube


Gruß Atlan


----------

